# Lady Killed By Limb



## notahacker (Oct 10, 2005)

In Colorado we are currently getting wet/heavy snow. To make it worse, most of the trees have their leaves on them still. So, limb failure and total tree failure is occuring right now. That leads into this story.

A sad story. While a 73 year old lady was shoveling snow a limb fell on her and killed her. I saw an interview with the neighbor. He offered to shovel the snow for her and she passed. He also told her to get inside because he felt the tree was unsafe to be under at the time. Literally seconds later (he reports) a limb fell and killed her.

What can we learn from this accident?


----------



## notahacker (Oct 10, 2005)

A link to an article.

http://9news.com/acm_news.aspx?OSGN...MPLATEID=0c76dce6-ac1f-02d8-0047-c589c01ca7bf


----------



## Sheshovel (Oct 11, 2005)

Listen to your neighbor?


----------



## Diesel JD (Oct 11, 2005)

Crap happens! Very unlucky person...sad though


----------



## fmueller (Oct 11, 2005)

Another sad loss of life. For one you'd think she would have had sense enough to know that limbs would be dropping. Sad story. It seems the wrath of mother nature is taking her toll around the world. Hurricanes in the southeast, earthquakes in Asia, fires in California, floods in Northeast and China, stuff happening everywhere. It seems we had a quite spell the last 20 or 30 years now all Hell is breaking loose. But thats not enough, people in Iraq have to blow each other up on top of it all. What a tangled web.


----------

